# Find A Dev To Port A Sense Rom.



## sparkyman (Jun 6, 2011)

Would love to find a dev or two and get some donations together for someone to port a sense rom to the droid3.

Please input wanted!!


----------



## FlyinLulz (Oct 23, 2011)

Ask liberty for sense options in the liberty customizer.

Teleport Successful


----------

